# Goat with sunburn



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a pygmy goat Lillie that the vet told me to use ivermectin 4cc along her spine for suspected goat lice. Well she must be allergic to it because all of her hair is falling out along her back so now she is getting sunburned when she is outside. This may seem like a silly question but can I put a tshirt on her?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That would likely just cause her to over heat, you can use a childs sunblock on the bare skin, just be watchful for irritation.

Have the lice gone? One thing that I use for just about every bug possible is Sevin dust, I've not had any adverse reactions yet and it keeps the ticks and flies/gnats away.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Can I use the Sevin powder now, or do I need to wait for her hair to grow back?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Does she still have lice? How long has it been since you applied the ivermectin? If you want to use the dust...avoid her face and don't inhale, sprinkle it on her with a shaker can...a small coffee can with holes in the lid works great, brush her well to distibute it and be sure to get it on her belly and down her legs too.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

it has been one week since I applied the ivermectin she looks just awful and I really don't know if she still has lice because I couldn't tell that she had them to start with and I can't see anything now. None of the other goats had any of these same problems


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She likely had an allergic reaction to the petroleum base of the ivermectin, You can use a gentle baby wipe on the area to help remove any excess her skin hasn't absorbed, apply the sunblock and wait a few weeks before using the dust. This way you won't be "conflicting" with the ivermectin.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks so much I will try that on her!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Liz, thanks for sharing that Sevin also works for gnats. We live in gnat central, I think, and nothing else seems to work for these pesky things. I'm going to give it a whirl, and may even put some on myself!


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Even though sevin is not too toxic I would look up some of the information before dusting yourself. Gnats hate any strong sent so try cedar wood oil or tea tree oil and they will stay away, it is great to keep flies away. I use it on donkey and goat ears, just do not get it in their eyes or they will never talk to you again :shocked:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

DO NOT use sevin dust/carbaryl dust on humans. IT is toxic.


----------

